# My computer randomly shuts down and logs me out



## Macaholic (Sep 5, 2008)

i have an imac version 32.1,and running mac os 10.2.8 and it sometimes log me out for now reason.i have a permission log and an apple system profile log that i think maybe the problem.

Permission log:2008-09-05 13:22:27 -0500 - Verification of privileges has started 
Permissions differ on ./System/Library/Filesystems/cd9660.fs/cd9660.util, should be -rwsr-xr-x , they are -rwxr-xr-x 
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./System/Library/Filesystems/hfs.fs/hfs.util. New permissions are 33261 
Permissions differ on ./private/etc/hostconfig, should be -r--r--r-- , they are -rw-r--r-- 
User differs on ./private/var/db/locate.database, should be 0, owner is -2 
Permissions differ on ./private/var/db/locate.database, should be -rw-r--r-- , they are -r--r--r-- 
Group differs on ./private/var/run/utmp, should be 0, group is 1 
Permissions differ on ./Applications/Utilities/StuffIt Expander.app/Contents/PkgInfo, should be -rw-rw-r-- , they are -rwxrwxr-x 
Permissions differ on ./Library/Documentation/Services/apache/install.html.es, should be -rwxrwxr-x , they are -rw-rw-r-- 
Permissions differ on ./Library/Internet Plug-Ins/QuickTime Plugin.plugin/Contents/MacOS/QuickTime Plugin, should be -rwxrwxr-x , they are -rwxr-xr-x 
Permissions differ on ./usr/bin/more, should be -r-xr-xr-x , they are -rwxr-xr-x 
Permissions differ on ./usr/libexec/MiniTerm.app/Contents/Resources, should be dr-xr-xr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x 
Permissions differ on ./usr/libexec/MiniTerm.app/Contents, should be dr-xr-xr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x 
Permissions differ on ./usr/libexec/MiniTerm.app, should be dr-xr-xr-x , they are drwxr-xr-x 
Permissions differ on ./usr/share/man/man1/more.1, should be -r--r--r-- , they are -rw-r--r-- 
2008-09-05 13:33:27 -0500 - The privileges have been verified on the selected volume.

Apple system profiler log:2008-09-04 23:42:34 -0500
OS Version: 10.2.8 (Build 6R73)
Host: c-98-227-117-195.hsd1.il.comcast.net

Command: loginwindow
PID: 1589

Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000

Thread 0:
#0 0x90014c08 in syscall_thread_switch
#1 0x93745c30 in notifyDatagramHandler
#2 0x93711120 in CGSDispatchDatagramsFromStream
#3 0x936fe698 in snarfEvents
#4 0x969bd1b8 in MessageHandler
#5 0x9015bd38 in __CFMachPortPerform
#6 0x9015bba4 in __CFRunLoopDoSource1
#7 0x90148be4 in __CFRunLoopRun
#8 0x90180f04 in CFRunLoopRunSpecific
#9 0x969a3b70 in RunCurrentEventLoopInMode
#10 0x969b3b00 in ReceiveNextEventCommon
#11 0x969dabbc in BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode
#12 0x9308e4cc in _DPSNextEvent
#13 0x930a0824 in -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:]
#14 0x930b23f4 in -[NSApplication run]
#15 0x00006ab0 in 0x6ab0
#16 0x00004ad4 in 0x4ad4
#17 0x00004954 in 0x4954

Thread 1 Crashed:
#0 0x00000000 in 0x0
#1 0x93745c90 in notifyDatagramHandler
#2 0x93711120 in CGSDispatchDatagramsFromStream
#3 0x936fe698 in snarfEvents
#4 0x93788c38 in CGSGetNextEventRecordFromMessage
#5 0x00409d04 in -[BezelServicesTask handlePortMessage:]
#6 0x97e00438 in __NSFireMachPort
#7 0x9015bd38 in __CFMachPortPerform
#8 0x9015bba4 in __CFRunLoopDoSource1
#9 0x90148be4 in __CFRunLoopRun
#10 0x90180f04 in CFRunLoopRunSpecific
#11 0x97e05668 in -[NSRunLoop runMode:beforeDate:]
#12 0x97e19170 in -[NSRunLoop run]
#13 0x00409cc0 in -[BezelServicesTask cgsListen:]
#14 0x97e2cc38 in forkThreadForFunction
#15 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 2:
#0 0x90073ba8 in mach_msg_trap
#1 0x90005ed0 in mach_msg
#2 0x0000a248 in 0xa248
#3 0x0000a138 in 0xa138
#4 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 3:
#0 0x90000d6c in read
#1 0x0000ae04 in 0xae04
#2 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 4:
#0 0x90014c08 in syscall_thread_switch
#1 0x97e03edc in +[NSThread sleepUntilDate:]
#2 0x9308229c in -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:]
#3 0x97e2cc38 in forkThreadForFunction
#4 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

PPC Thread State:
srr0: 0x00000000 srr1: 0x4000f030 vrsave: 0x00000000
xer: 0x20000000 lr: 0x9371e174 ctr: 0x00000000 mq: 0x00000000
r0: 0x9371e174 r1: 0xf008b120 r2: 0x28004242 r3: 0x00000000
r4: 0xf008b39c r5: 0x00000018 r6: 0x00000000 r7: 0xa1b1c1d3
r8: 0x00000000 r9: 0x01835bd0 r10: 0x00000002 r11: 0xa0132e94
r12: 0x00000000 r13: 0x00000000 r14: 0x00000000 r15: 0x00000001
r16: 0x00000001 r17: 0x00000000 r18: 0x24002280 r19: 0x00000000
r20: 0x00008a6b r21: 0x00000000 r22: 0x0030d8b8 r23: 0xf008b39c
r24: 0x00000018 r25: 0x000002ee r26: 0xf008b160 r27: 0x00000015
r28: 0x00000028 r29: 0x01835bc0 r30: 0x00000002 r31: 0x9371e064

Other Apple system profiler log:
Date/Time: 2008-08-29 20:26:09 -0500
OS Version: 10.2.8 (Build 6R73)
Host: c-98-227-117-195.hsd1.il.comcast.net

Command: loginwindow
PID: 315

Exception: EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION (0x0002)
Code[0]: 0x00000002Code[1]: 0xa0510ff0

Thread 0 Crashed:
#0 0xa0510ff0 in gStdSegmentAllocators
#1 0x9371e174 in CGSPostLocalNotification
#2 0x93745c90 in notifyDatagramHandler
#3 0x93711120 in CGSDispatchDatagramsFromStream
#4 0x936fe698 in snarfEvents
#5 0x969bd1b8 in MessageHandler
#6 0x9015bd38 in __CFMachPortPerform
#7 0x9015bba4 in __CFRunLoopDoSource1
#8 0x90148be4 in __CFRunLoopRun
#9 0x90180f04 in CFRunLoopRunSpecific
#10 0x969a3b70 in RunCurrentEventLoopInMode
#11 0x969b3b00 in ReceiveNextEventCommon
#12 0x969dabbc in BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode
#13 0x9308e4cc in _DPSNextEvent
#14 0x930a0824 in -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:]
#15 0x930b23f4 in -[NSApplication run]
#16 0x00006ab0 in 0x6ab0
#17 0x00004ad4 in 0x4ad4
#18 0x00004954 in 0x4954

Thread 1:
#0 0x90014c08 in syscall_thread_switch
#1 0x93745c30 in notifyDatagramHandler
#2 0x93711120 in CGSDispatchDatagramsFromStream
#3 0x936fe698 in snarfEvents
#4 0x93788c38 in CGSGetNextEventRecordFromMessage
#5  0x00409d04 in -[BezelServicesTask handlePortMessage:]
#6 0x97e00438 in __NSFireMachPort
#7 0x9015bd38 in __CFMachPortPerform
#8 0x9015bba4 in __CFRunLoopDoSource1
#9 0x90148be4 in __CFRunLoopRun
#10 0x90180f04 in CFRunLoopRunSpecific
#11 0x97e05668 in -[NSRunLoop runMode:beforeDate:]
#12 0x97e19170 in -[NSRunLoop run]
#13 0x00409cc0 in -[BezelServicesTask cgsListen:]
#14 0x97e2cc38 in forkThreadForFunction
#15 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 2:
#0 0x90073ba8 in mach_msg_trap
#1 0x90005ed0 in mach_msg
#2 0x0000a248 in 0xa248
#3 0x0000a138 in 0xa138
#4 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 3:
#0 0x90000d6c in read
#1 0x0000ae04 in 0xae04
#2 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

Thread 4:
#0 0x90014c08 in syscall_thread_switch
#1 0x97e03edc in +[NSThread sleepUntilDate:]
#2 0x9308229c in -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:]
#3 0x97e2cc38 in forkThreadForFunction
#4 0x90020c28 in _pthread_body

PPC Thread State:
srr0: 0xa0510ff0 srr1: 0x0008f030 vrsave: 0x00000000
xer: 0x00000000 lr: 0x9371e174 ctr: 0xa0510ff0 mq: 0x00000000
r0: 0x9371e174 r1: 0xbfffab30 r2: 0x44004280 r3: 0x000002a4
r4: 0xbfffadac r5: 0x00000018 r6: 0x00000000 r7: 0x43908000
r8: 0x43180000 r9: 0x01b1a2a0 r10: 0xa0130d68 r11: 0xa0132e94
r12: 0xa0510ff0 r13: 0x00000000 r14: 0x00000000 r15: 0x00000001
r16: 0x00000001 r17: 0x00000000 r18: 0x24002280 r19: 0x00000000
r20: 0x0000b30b r21: 0x00000000 r22: 0x000d02d8 r23: 0xbfffadac
r24: 0x00000018 r25: 0x000002ee r26: 0xbfffab70 r27: 0x00000015
r28: 0x00000028 r29: 0x01b1a290 r30: 0x00000002 r31: 0x9371e064


----------

